# Dan Brown: The Lost Symbol



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now Available for PreOrder









Best of all: price is set at $9.99


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up!

Mike


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

WOOHOO!  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pre-ordered mine and one for Mom.  We both like Dan Brown.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. I preordered. I'm not in love with Dan Brown, but he's entertaining enough. 

I just hope the formatting is okay (and not Topaz).

BTW, I'm glad this is coming out on time instead of several months after the fact. (Some book companies think e-books should come out several months after hardcovers, which is a ridiculous idea.)


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

cool!  Maybe if enough people per-order it can make some Kindle Headlines!
:>


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I ordered it too......
jp


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

Just saw it and pre-ordered too! I hope they just say no to Topaz!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know!

I'm one of those late-bloomers.  I just read DaVinci Code and Angels and Demons this summer and enjoyed them so I'm looking forward to another Dan Brown book. 

What religion will he offend this time?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I preordered it too,


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  When I first checked a couple weeks ago to see if I could pre-order this for Kindle, it wasn't available.  I didn't think to recheck.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just ordered it. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone's book downloaded yet?  Just curious.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Has anyone's book downloaded yet? Just curious.


I don't think it is due to be released until 9/15. We won't see it on our Kindles till then. Can't wait!! It will show on the Manage Your Account page at Amazon as a pre-order.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Duh, I have been calendar challenged all week, for some reason I thought it was available 8/15.  Will just have to wait!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish your date had been right!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I preordered mine.  Brown is a miserable writer, but he spins an entertaining yarn.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I was very glad to see a pre-order price of $9.99.  It seems like many sure fire bestsellers should have started that way.  I ordered mine.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> Brown is a miserable writer,


Specifics?

Mike


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

I ordered this for Hubby the other day...... now he is going to monopolize MY kindle when it arrives
Lesli


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Lesli said:


> I ordered this for Hubby the other day...... now he is going to monopolize MY kindle when it arrives
> Lesli


You should surprise him with a Kindle when the book comes out then you can both read it at the same time.

That is one huge advantage that we love about both having Kindles. When we're both waiting for a new book to come out we don't have to wait for one or the other to read it - we can both read it at the same time. Of course this never would have worked with Harry Potter and we have four in our house who read those (fought over) when they came out. I'm grateful most authors release on the Kindle at the same time they release their books.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Specifics?
> 
> Mike


I couldn't give you specifics because it has been four years since I read the books. If I recall, he just has very workman prose and somewhat stilted dialouge. Basically, his writing is just good enough to spit out his stories (which are excellent).


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Two weeks!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you guys notice the home page of Amazon? You can pre-order this book in hard copy or Kindle Edition now. Do we have Da Vinci Code fans here? The books looks interesting. I'm tempted to order the hard copy as well as the kindle edition.  You gotta have a hard copy once in a while right? lol

[Edit] - Just saw that there is a thread. Please merge or delete. Sorry


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm getting me the Hard Copy as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Threads merged!  I pre-ordered the K edition. . . .might get the hard back for my brother who's out of work. . . .


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, just preordered.  Hubby may be unhappy, but if he really wants to read it and not buy the book, he'll have to borrow my Kindle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Thanks, just preordered. Hubby may be unhappy, but if he really wants to read it and not buy the book, he'll have to borrow my Kindle!


yeah. . . .you might want to reconsider that option. . . I mean, do you really want to _lend_ your Kindle?


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now Available for PreOrder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say Davinci Code lost me towards the end but Angels and Demons held my attention the entire time...LOVED that book. Now wondering if I should get this one or not.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm really tempted to pre-order this. While I'm not a huge Dan Brown fan, I did enjoy Angels & Demons and Da Vinci Code. And I haven't found anything else yet that I can pre-order to take advantage of the cool "release day" delivery to my Kindle. . . .


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:



> I mean, do you really want to _lend_ your Kindle?


What an absurd idea. 

The Lost Symbol: pre-ordered!


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok..I caved in and pre-ordered you bunch of enablers.  My first book for $9.99...I've been good only getting free or $1.99..I feel like a big spender now.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah. . . .you might want to reconsider that option. . . I mean, do you really want to _lend_ your Kindle?


Oh, I don't necessarily mind lending it to him, he DOESN'T want to read a book on it! (He gave me my Kindle for my birthday!)


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

This is most likely a silly question BUT I have not read any of his books, Is this a stand alone book or do I need to read the others?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm torn on ordering this.  I kind of enjoyed his other books despite them being horribly inaccurate and passed off as historical fact by Dan Brown himself, but it's hard to be a part of perpetuating stuff like that too.  They're fun reads IF you understand they're fiction.  Unfortunately a lot of people take them as fact.  There was such an uprising of students, at least in this area, arguing with their teachers over things in History classes after the DaVinci code that my professor had to do traveling workshops teaching the High School teachers how to handle it.  Again, fun books to read... just don't expect a valid History lesson here.  It'd be like watching 300 and taking that as fact... which people also do.

As far as it being standalone I imagine it would mostly be.  He might allude to past exploits, but it's usually done in a way that you don't feel too lost at having not read them.  There could be little fun hidden bits for people who have read his other books, but I see Dan Brown making it accessible even for first time readers.  That being said... it's hard to say without having read it yet ><


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

thesocialfrog said:


> This is most likely a silly question BUT I have not read any of his books, Is this a stand alone book or do I need to read the others?


You can probably read it stand-alone, but you may as well start with Angels and Demons.... It's only $7.99 on the Kindle, and it will introduce you to his writing style.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

One More Day.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm on the east coast if you preorder will it download at mid night or just sometime on the 15th? I work 1030pm until 7am so this could be good work reading if it will download at mid night.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No way of telling. There probably isn't a hard-and-fast rule on it, it might depend on some variables such as where you are in the queue, what the load on the server is, etc. The two or three I've preordered have shown up by the time I roll out of bed at 0900 or so.

Mike


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I read the prolouge in Parade this weekend.  As would be expected the writing itself is stilted and terrible, but the actual story seems intriguing.  We'll see what happens overnight I guess...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got this a few seconds ago:

"We want to thank you for purchasing the Kindle edition of “The Lost Symbol” by Dan Brown. The release date for this book is Tuesday September 15th 2009. As a  Kindle owner, your book will be automatically delivered to your Kindle beginning 12:01am PST tonight. Be sure to leave your Kindle and wireless turned on so we can deliver your book overnight while you sleep."

It still doesn't mean that it will be transmited to my particular Kindle at 0001, though.

Mike


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I got this a few seconds ago:
> 
> "We want to thank you for purchasing the Kindle edition of "The Lost Symbol" by Dan Brown. The release date for this book is Tuesday September 15th 2009. As a Kindle owner, your book will be automatically delivered to your Kindle beginning 12:01am PST tonight. Be sure to leave your Kindle and wireless turned on so we can deliver your book overnight while you sleep."
> 
> ...


I just got the same email. This is the first time I have gotten a email like this when I have pre-ordered a book. I would not be surprised if I got the book right after 12:01 AM.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just received that email, too.  Can't wait -- it looks like an interesting book...


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought the email from Amazon was a nice gesture! Can't wait to start reading just after midnight!


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

Got the email too... and did I read that no one ever got this type of pre-order arrival email before? So, they're doing it up big for Mr Brown! Maybe it was record Kindle sales? But, looks like this is one instance where it sucks to be on the east coast! lol Guess I'll read on the train in the morning.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

maebeMeri said:


> Got the email too... and did I read that no one ever got this type of pre-order arrival email before? So, they're doing it up big for Mr Brown! Maybe it was record Kindle sales? But, looks like this is one instance where it sucks to be on the east coast! lol Guess I'll read on the train in the morning.


That is true I did not think about that the email says 12:01 am PST which means since I live on the east coast it will not be till around 3:01 Am my time. I guess when I have pre-ordered a book that is the time I always get the book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Won't it be nice that it will be waiting there for us first thing in the morning?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just pre-ordered it... a whole 9 mins before it comes out. Now I'm wondering if it will download immediately at midnight or later because I pre-ordered it so late 

Wonder if I would have been better off waiting until 12:01 and just buying it outright?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It just downloaded at 12:08... woo hoo! I'm 96% done with L.A. Requiem by Robert Crais, gonna go finish that right now and then start right in on Symbol.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

My kindle downloaded at 343am Eastern and I only preordered it at about 11pm last night.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine was there this morning  . I am not sure what time it downloaded. The email I got came at 3:37 Am. I do not think I will start it till this weekend. I have school work to do. I may change my mine if I cannnot wait that long.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My pre-order e-mail came around 8:25 p.m. last night.  My "your order is processed" email came at 3:12 a.m. this morning.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

looks like mine downloaded at 3:08AM --


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just a little way into the book. When you get to the phone number call it! It's a Maryland Or was it Virginia area code 202 but pretty cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all who are reading it now, let us know how you like it!

I'll probably get this eventually.  I guess the price won't come down very fast if ever.  Maybe I'll get it from the library.  I've always been sort of surprised that The Da Vinci Code became as big as it did, it just seemed like your standard thriller to me, very enjoyable but nothing that stood out enough to become the phenomena it did.  But he does tell a good story!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is so cool. I just watched Dan Brown on the Today Show. The book just came out at 12:01 Am the time Amazon started sending it to everyone Kindle. People will be going to the bookstore today to buy the book we already have it on our Kindles.  I wonder if Barnes and Noble will open early today. Sometimes when a book like this one comes out they open early. I may just have to read a few pages this morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Contrast this with the handling of the Kennedy biography where the publisher is indefinitely postponing release of the eBook.  Nice going, publisher!

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got mine and already started reading.  Two chapters in - received mine this morning when I turned on my Kindle's Whispernet.  Love my Kindle, no going to the bookstore, no driving.  Little elves placed it on the Kindle this morning!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I think they were smart to send that email because it reminded people to leave their wireless on.  That is less load on their servers to spread it out than having everyone wake up and try to DL at 6 AM!  I would sure love to hear the behind-the-scenes stats on this one--how many people pre-ordered and how the server load was on delivering it on time!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Got mine and already started reading. Two chapters in - received mine this morning when I turned on my Kindle's Whispernet. Love my Kindle, no going to the bookstore, no driving. Little elves placed it on the Kindle this morning!


I love the little elives that placed it on my kindle this morning. I just start reading it. I could not wait till this weekend.


----------



## dhcalva (Sep 10, 2009)

Got it and the audio book (for my mom).

Checked to be sure, it is not a Topaz book even though the page doesn't list the file size.  Confirmed by using mobidedrm to test it.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Mine arrived 3:01AM EST! I just love my Kindle!

I am now on line tormenting friends and family who want this book and do not have a Kindle. What fun!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

KathyluvsKindle said:


> I am now on line tormenting friends and family who want this book and do not have a Kindle. What fun!


I love doing this also! We are sooo mean!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> I'm just a little way into the book. When you get to the phone number call it! It's a Maryland Or was it Virginia area code 202 but pretty cool.


It was cool. Where you able to leave a message or did it say the mail box full and could not accept anymore messages?


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I also got the email - good because I never leave Whispernet on.  I did last night though!  It's just after 8am here in Amazon country (Washington state), and I'm already reading.  This is so cool.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ahh! All this talk about the Lost Symbol, is making me want to go buy it...running to amazon!!


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

*sigh* Was right in the middle of (and enjoying) another book, but stumbled across this thread.  I haven't read Dan Brown's other books nor have I seen the movies, but now... I'm reading The Lost Symbol.  I'm obviously easily persuaded, so I'm gonna stay out of the Accessories area.... at least until my new cover arrives tonight and I decide if I want to post a review.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That makes me wonder... they always have more staff at stores for huge releases to handle all the extra customers.  I am picturing a room set up like Space Shuttle Command at NASA with people on standby for 12:01 am to roll around in case something goes pear shaped and scrambling to make sure the server can handle the load.  I suppose there can be a Scotty in engineering yelling about how she can handle no more while poking this little gauge where the needle is buried in the red.  Okay, so I'm strange... I prefer the elf theory anyway.  Except they need to be pixies, elves are too big and too mean to want near my Kindle in the middle of the night.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> That makes me wonder... they always have more staff at stores for huge releases to handle all the extra customers. I am picturing a room set up like Space Shuttle Command at NASA with people on standby for 12:01 am to roll around in case something goes pear shaped and scrambling to make sure the server can handle the load. I suppose there can be a Scotty in engineering yelling about how she can handle no more while poking this little gauge where the needle is buried in the red. Okay, so I'm strange... I prefer the elf theory anyway. Except they need to be pixies, elves are too big and too mean to want near my Kindle in the middle of the night.


I suspect that the main bottleneck was Whispernet, not the Amazon server farm that served up the files. Of course, I don't have any hard facts to back up that educated guess; but that won't stop me from telling a plausible-sounding story. (Remind you of anyone?...  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> I'm just a little way into the book. When you get to the phone number call it! It's a Maryland Or was it Virginia area code 202 but pretty cool.


202 is Washington DC


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> This is so cool. I just watched Dan Brown on the Today Show.


<snaps fingers> I meant to set the Tivo! Well, I guess it'll be on line. . . .off to NBC Today show website. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

liannallama said:


> I think they were smart to send that email because it reminded people to leave their wireless on. That is less load on their servers to spread it out than having everyone wake up and try to DL at 6 AM! I would sure love to hear the behind-the-scenes stats on this one--how many people pre-ordered and how the server load was on delivering it on time!


That's a really good point about the load. . . .but I bet we'll never learn how many pre-orders there were. . . . .


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine downloaded at 12:15 a.m.  I'm home sick (honest!!) today, so I plan on resting and reading.  I'm taking this book slow and savoring the story.

kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sure you are...  

Betsy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> sure you are...
> 
> Betsy


Really, Really!!! Sore throat (cough, cough). Head ache. Theraflu tea. Weak. Achy.

Kathy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

yogini2 said:


> Really, Really!!! Sore throat (cough, cough). Head ache. Theraflu tea. Weak. Achy.
> Kathy


Funny, why didn't I think of this?


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

For a few moments (hours?) the Kindle version was outselling the hardcover. Considering The Lost Symbol is widely available in many ebook formats (and, for the most part, at reasonable prices), I hope the publishers really get the message that ebooks are here to stay!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine arrived at 3:10 a.m. EST (12:10 PST). Decent so far.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> For a few moments (hours?) the Kindle version was outselling the hardcover. Considering The Lost Symbol is widely available in many ebook formats (and, for the most part, at reasonable prices), I hope the publishers really get the message that ebooks are here to stay!


Wow! Now that's some exciting news! Go go Kindle!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> That makes me wonder... they always have more staff at stores for huge releases to handle all the extra customers. I am picturing a room set up like Space Shuttle Command at NASA with people on standby for 12:01 am to roll around in case something goes pear shaped and scrambling to make sure the server can handle the load. I suppose there can be a Scotty in engineering yelling about how she can handle no more while poking this little gauge where the needle is buried in the red. Okay, so I'm strange... I prefer the elf theory anyway. Except they need to be pixies, elves are too big and too mean to want near my Kindle in the middle of the night.


That was hilarious!!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Mr. KM is returning his copy.  It doesn't read to him and that's how he "reads" all of his books - while he's commuting.  

We'll get the audiobook from the library.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

What no book club?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

So, the stores didn't have midnight sales last night?


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anne said:


> It was cool. Where you able to leave a message or did it say the mail box full and could not accept anymore messages?


no I wasn't able to leave a message I got the same recording.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> no I wasn't able to leave a message I got the same recording.


Thanks that was what I was thinking that you really could not leave a message.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you guys enjoying this book?

For some reason, I'm not... too much technical science speak... I'm only about 15% in.

I'm not sure if this is a kindle effect though or what... I think maybe since this is the first book I haven't LOVED on my Kindle, and since I have like 50 more just a couple clicks away, that I'm not forcing myself to plow through like I might have in the past... 

Anyone else?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> Are you guys enjoying this book?
> 
> For some reason, I'm not... too much technical science speak... I'm only about 15% in.
> 
> ...


I am enjoying it. But so far I like The Da Vinci Code better.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am enjoying it immensely!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> What no book club?


Do y'all want a book klub? Does someone want to lead it, find questions? Or do you just want to have a discussion thread for people who have already read the book....

Betsy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I am liking it. I am also excited about how it is bringing some scientific theories into the mainstream, eg, String theory. Also, it has a focus on Noetic Science.  Brown is referring to many of the current and exciting theories being studied at present and hopefully will cause readers to think of all possibilities.  I am only 14% into it. Just loved the discussion of at-one-ment.  Looking forward to reading more later today.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm about 50% finished, and I found it has way more gore than the other Dan Brown books. I was horrified when


Spoiler



they destroyed an iPhone by driving over it


. That will give me nightmares for weeks!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

KathyluvsKindle said:


> I am liking it. I am also excited about how it is bringing some scientific theories into the mainstream, eg, String theory. Also, it has a focus on Noetic Science. Brown is referring to many of the current and exciting theories being studied at present and hopefully will cause readers to think of all possibilities. I am only 14% into it. Just loved the discussion of at-one-ment. Looking forward to reading more later today.


Hmmm...that's what almost made me stop reading _Angels and Demons_: he dealt with some modern physics (especially anti-matter) but in a manner that showed he did not have a firm grasp on it. So his "science" in that book was incomplete at best and plain misleading at worst. Inasmuch as I know more about physics than I do about comparative religions and art history, it was the science-related parts of that book which turned me off much like the historical parts of his books have turned off the historians. In spite of that I persevered and found it a reasonably enjoyable page-turner, but not enough to have read "DaVinci" or to have ordered this yet. If/when the price comes down, maybe; but more likely if/when I can borrow a copy from a friend or the library.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

KathyluvsKindle said:


> Also, it has a focus on Noetic Science.


Uh, oh. I wonder if it's too late to get a refund. 

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

911jason said:


> Are you guys enjoying this book?
> 
> For some reason, I'm not... too much technical science speak... I'm only about 15% in.
> 
> ...


I read the sample only and after I got to end of it which was chapter 5 iirc I deleted it. I had a little chuckle at the drama of being a 33rd degree mason, since my FIL is one. I'm sure I'm not his target audience though, I'm not that into mysteries and only read the DaVinci Code after seeing the movie because I wanted to see what I missed. I forced myself to finish that one. And yes, I have quite a few other books I could be reading instead. I think for me Dan Brown is like Harry Potter, I enjoy the movies much more than reading the books.


----------



## dkendrick (Sep 16, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem with formatting in the sample? In several places (specifically as an example, the whatever follows "Pratt" between location 218-35.  There are these two little boxes with questions marks in them.  I'm seeing this in several spots. Is it just my DX or a problem with the ebook?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am enjoying the book but am hesitant about checking in this thread too frequently. Spoilers scare me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks have been pretty good about using spoiler block over the spoilers, just don't put your cursor over the black text!  And folks, remember to use spoiler block over spoilers.  This is technically NOT a discussion thread on the book, just a general celebration of the book and your reading experience, at least at this point.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This a hoot. A website where you can automatically create your own Dan Brown novel:

http://www.slate.com/id/2228327/

Enjoy

Ed Patterson


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

BTW, my "spoiler" above is more of a geek-y joke, and not a plot point at all!!!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

dkendrick said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with formatting in the sample? In several places (specifically as an example, the whatever follows "Pratt" between location 218-35. There are these two little boxes with questions marks in them. I'm seeing this in several spots. Is it just my DX or a problem with the ebook?


Looks fine on my K2 - the character after "Pratt" is simply an ampersand. One thought - have you applied a font hack?

Actually, I've been pretty impressed with the formatting (although I could do without the space between paragraphs (pet peeve)) Only 1 diagram (so far) was less than ideal


Spoiler



it was the floor plan of the Capitol


, and that really didn't matter so much to me. If the


Spoiler



cypher


 had not rendered properly, I would have been annoyed, but it was fine.

These really are spoilers, don't hover over the black if you're a spoiler-phobe!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> BTW, my "spoiler" above is more of a geek-y joke, and not a plot point at all!!!


Geeky jokes are fine, tlrowley! 

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finished the book, somewhat dragged along at the end but enjoyed it for what it was, a good read!


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just finshed as well. I also enjoyed it. I agree with chilady it did slow a little at the end but over all no complaints. Eagerly awaiting next Tuesday for An Echo in the Bone!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am a Dan Brown fan - but got bored after awhile, then picked up another book, got bored with that one, and tried a third - again bored.  Must be a phase of the moon for me as I am not enjoying reading anything right now HRUMPH  I do have a fourth book I am trying, it's ok, but barely.  Will try Dan again if I finish this last one.  No more new books until I get through these four   and with An Echo coming up I better get with it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am a Dan Brown fan - but got bored after awhile, then picked up another book, got bored with that one, and tried a third - again bored. Must be a phase of the moon for me as I am not enjoying reading anything right now HRUMPH I do have a fourth book I am trying, it's ok, but barely. Will try Dan again if I finish this last one. No more new books until I get through these four  and with An Echo coming up I better get with it.


The only thing that has stopped me from switching to another book, is that eventually I know I will come back, and then I will have to read this first 15-20% all over again!!!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm, definitely the least of his books.  That being said, I plowed through it in a day, so I guess he was doing something right.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> Hmmm, definitely the least of his books. That being said, I plowed through it in a day, so I guess he was doing something right.


I think he's like Tom Clancy and a lot of other successful genre authors: if you go into reading their books looking for great literature or a deeply emotional experience, you'll probably come out unsatisfied. But if you go into it just looking for entertainment, it can be a good ride -- sort of like the difference between going to the movies to watch [classic film of your choice] versus [fun summer block-buster of your choice].

PS: If any of you Dan Brown fans like the whole conspiracy-theory/secret-societies-taking-over-the-world sort of thing, you might want to check out the Illuminatus! books for a (very) different take on the subject.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Or just play the Illuminati Collectable Card Game. That is a ton of fun.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Or just play the Illuminati Collectable Card Game. That is a ton of fun.


I don't think I've played that since the '80s. 

*fnord*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not that anyone cares, but the pace is definitely picking up for me now... I went from 16% at the start of my shift last night to 34%. Don't know if the storyline is responsible, or my overall mood.


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Apparently, Dave Barry had a similar idea for Dan Brown's follow-up to The DaVinci Code, but he called it The Constitution Conundrum instead of The Lost Symbol.

[URL=http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040627/news_1c27barry]http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040627/news_1c27barry.html[/url]


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I don't think I've played that since the '80s.
> 
> *fnord*


They put out an updated version in the late 90's early 00's. The political cards were hilarious.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

boydm said:


> Apparently, Dave Barry had a similar idea for Dan Brown's follow-up to The DaVinci Code, but he called it The Constitution Conundrum instead of The Lost Symbol.
> 
> [URL=http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040627/news_1c27barry]http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040627/news_1c27barry.html[/url]


I love Dave Barry. . . wish he'd go back to the weekly column. . . . . . .this piece was very good!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

i got a sample on the dx and it had strange format issues. On the toc and in the sample a box would just appear with a ? In it.  Anyone else see this? I tried to go over it to see if they are links, but they don't seem to be. I finally downloaded the Sony version and in side by side of text the box with ? In it is on kindle dx version buy not Sony version.  I don't understand?  


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I didn't much care for the DaVinci code because (1) I became annoyed that everytime I became interested in where a chapter was going, Brown would go to something entirely different in the next chapter, and (2) I could see where the ending was going about 2/3 of the way through the book.  So I thought the DaVinci Code was just okay.

I am considering The Lost Symbol because it sounds rather interesting, but at $9.99 I think I'll wait a bit to read a variety of reviews on Amazon before committing.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> Not that anyone cares, but the pace is definitely picking up for me now... I went from 16% at the start of my shift last night to 34%. Don't know if the storyline is responsible, or my overall mood.


911 Jason this is weird I just started reading Marked Today,


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> 911 Jason this is weird I just started reading Marked Today,


Ah-ha! That explains what happened to my avatar!!! I couldn't figure out why it had changed, couldn't imagine anyone would bother "hacking" my KB account just to change the avatar... now I see what happened though. I originally had a plain Lost Symbol cover as my avatar, then I saw your "Kindle Edition" cover image, so I right clicked yours and copied the link to my profile. Apparently it must be tied specifically to your avatar, so when you changed yours, mine changed as well! 

So... I guess I'm reading Marked now.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> Ah-ha! That explains what happened to my avatar!!! I couldn't figure out why it had changed, couldn't imagine anyone would bother "hacking" my KB account just to change the avatar... now I see what happened though. I originally had a plain Lost Symbol cover as my avatar, then I saw your "Kindle Edition" cover image, so I right clicked yours and copied the link to my profile. Apparently it must be tied specifically to your avatar, so when you changed yours, mine changed as well!
> 
> So... I guess I'm reading Marked now.


WoW that is why we had the same avatar. I never had that happen before. I am still reading The Lost Symbol . I was not in the mood to read it today. So I started reading Marked.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just finished making my own "Kindle Edition" avatar template with transparent areas on each side of the book. I removed the Kindle image so it doesn't obscure the cover art and altered the "*kindle* edition" bar somewhat as well. All I have to do now when I want to change my current book is paste in the cover art and save it.

Now I won't ever need to steal anyone else's avatar!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> I just finished making my own "Kindle Edition" avatar template with transparent areas on each side of the book. I removed the Kindle image so it doesn't obscure the cover art and altered the "*kindle* edition" bar somewhat as well. All I have to do now when I want to change my current book is paste in the cover art and save it.
> 
> Now I won't ever need to steal anyone else's avatar!!!


It looks good. I been getting my avatar's by going to amazon and clicking on the cover and saving it to my picture folder. I like use the kindle version but you can also go to the DTB cover and click that cover so the kindle does not show.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks... I know, I had done the same with some of the Kindle Edition images off of Amazon... but for some reason I always feel the need to tinker and make something my own. =)  (except when I'm stealing yours! )


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> Thanks... I know, I had done the same with some of the Kindle Edition images off of Amazon... but for some reason I always feel the need to tinker and make something my own. =) (except when I'm stealing yours! )


LOL I am not good at tinkering with the image. I am just able to copy it from Amazon and use it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

On the History now there is Beyond the Da Vinci Code and later at 1pm Angels and Demons Decoded. In New York the History Channel is 40. I DVR both last night. I am watching Angels and Demons Decoded now. It is good they are showing scenes from the movie and interviews with Ron Howard and Tom Hanks. And also talking about the book.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Red said:


> i got a sample on the dx and it had strange format issues. On the toc and in the sample a box would just appear with a ? In it. Anyone else see this? I tried to go over it to see if they are links, but they don't seem to be. I finally downloaded the Sony version and in side by side of text the box with ? In it is on kindle dx version buy not Sony version. I don't understand? 


Ok, this is strange. I down loaded the sample onto my Kindle 1 and it didn't have text format problems. So I went back and dumped the Dx sample, redownloaded it and now the boxes with the question marks in them aren't in the DX sample either  . I wonder if dumping the book and redownloading will fix format problems in other books I've had. Has anyone noticed the boxes with ? marks in them on Lost Symbol?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am a Dan Brown fan - but got bored after awhile, then picked up another book, got bored with that one, and tried a third - again bored. Must be a phase of the moon for me as I am not enjoying reading anything right now HRUMPH I do have a fourth book I am trying, it's ok, but barely. Will try Dan again if I finish this last one. No more new books until I get through these four  and with An Echo coming up I better get with it.


Yeah, I'm having a bit of trouble with the "can't stick" syndrome myself. I'll settle into one eventually...


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I think he's like Tom Clancy and a lot of other successful genre authors: if you go into reading their books looking for great literature or a deeply emotional experience, you'll probably come out unsatisfied. But if you go into it just looking for entertainment, it can be a good ride -- sort of like the difference between going to the movies to watch [classic film of your choice] versus [fun summer block-buster of your choice].
> 
> PS: If any of you Dan Brown fans like the whole conspiracy-theory/secret-societies-taking-over-the-world sort of thing, you might want to check out the Illuminatus! books for a (very) different take on the subject.


so is the trilogy any good?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> On the History now there is Beyond the Da Vinci Code and later at 1pm Angels and Demons Decoded. In New York the History Channel is 40. I DVR both last night. I am watching Angels and Demons Decoded now. It is good they are showing scenes from the movie and interviews with Ron Howard and Tom Hanks. And also talking about the book.


Tomorrow (Monday), The History Channel has a program at 5pm & 9pm Pacific called *Secrets of Founding Fathers*. The details say: _The founding fathers' connection with freemasonry and its influence on places and symbols associated with America are examined. Included: symbols on the dollar bill; and the design on the capitol. (2009) (Documentary)._

Should tie in nicely with the book... although it doesn't mention that it has any direct connection.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

KathyluvsKindle said:


> I am liking it. I am also excited about how it is bringing some scientific theories into the mainstream, eg, String theory. Also, it has a focus on Noetic Science. Brown is referring to many of the current and exciting theories being studied at present and hopefully will cause readers to think of all possibilities. I am only 14% into it. Just loved the discussion of at-one-ment. Looking forward to reading more later today.


This is what scares me with Dan Brown. He does little to no research and what research he does is based crackpot theorists' books who in turn do no research and it gets people excited about stuff that isn't true. The DaVinci code was horrible about this and he sells it as fact so people read it as fact and think they know this stuff without doing more research on it. I haven't read the book and I am definitely not a Science major, but if his introduction of this stuff is anything like his History lessons then I think the scientific community would rather he keep it to himself. Sorry if I sound harsh. I enjoyed his books for what they were. Fiction. But he claims them to be more than that and far too many people take him at his word.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BethA said:


> so is the [_Illuminatus!_] trilogy any good?


That is too subjective for me to say without knowing what you might consider "good." It is most definitely _not_ like a Dan Brown novel. Something like "Kurt Vonnegut meets Harlan Ellison" jumps to my mind, though maybe not the same level of artistry of those two.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I finally finished the book. Whoever compared it to a shallow summer blockbuster was right on the money. But that's not necessarily a bad thing, as it was entertaining. It did feel a bit repetitive though, like he took the basic outline from his other books and just substituted in new characters and locales.


Spoiler



Also, I saw the Mal'ach/Zachary "twist" coming after reading about halfway through the book. It was still good, but perhaps Brown telegraphed it a bit too much.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought it was ok. I enjoyed the Da Vinci Code and then read The Lost Symbol. I just started on Angels and Demons and so far I am enjoying that a great deal more then either Da Vinci or Symbol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to say, this was one of the most boring books I have read in a long time. I had both major plots figured out very early in the book. There was a bit of action around 70% and I thought it was picking up, but that only lasted for about a chapter. After a while, I was reading just to see if I was right.  

I understand we're supposed to suspend belief when reading fiction, but it was a bit hard to let go that much. Not about the subject, but at how unbelievably stupid these characters could be and how outlandish some of their actions were. This book did not live up to the hype, nor was it worth the wait. Either my taste on books has changed, or this one was just a dud on his part. I did enjoy all of his previous books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> This is what scares me with Dan Brown. He does little to no research and what research he does is based crackpot theorists' books who in turn do no research and it gets people excited about stuff that isn't true. The DaVinci code was horrible about this and he sells it as fact so people read it as fact and think they know this stuff without doing more research on it. I haven't read the book and I am definitely not a Science major, but if his introduction of this stuff is anything like his History lessons then I think the scientific community would rather he keep it to himself. Sorry if I sound harsh. I enjoyed his books for what they were. Fiction. But he claims them to be more than that and far too many people take him at his word.


My thoughts also.

Mike


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This review sums up my feelings perfectly.

http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/221297/entertainment-dan-brown-way

It may contain minor spoilers.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I preordered this long ago-prekindle. It was hard to switch from my kindle back and for me the book dragged, I always finish a book though so I just plowed through it, hoping for it to get better. I enjoyed DaVinci Code and Angels and Demons more. Early on I knew who the villian was-were we not supposed to know?

It was okay-but might be better in a short movie. with the others the book was better than the movie in my opinion.
I read for entertainment, but this wasn't the best-I kept wanted to get back to the Dragon's Pool, which I stopped, so I could read this while I was home all week-end. I was happy to get back to that book last night!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome back, Beth A.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I just finshed it and I was not too thrilled.  I liked the DaVinci Code better.  This one just felt slow and boring to me, and the ending was really too slow.  It was an ok read, but I doubt that I would want to re-read it anytime.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well y'all have convinced me - I actually did start this book, but it has not grabbed me, probably not to the 50 pages yet either, but I have so many books on my kindle that I know for a fact are good (reviews from fellow kbers) so guess I'll just wait awhile to finish this one.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I pre-ordered it and so far I have been sorely disappointed in it.  I just can't seem to get interested in this, it just drags along.

Oh well, I will probably finish it but I am glad to see I'm not the only one who isn't impressed.

Cyndi


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

sad to say I wanted to finish it just for it to be over-the end was a disappointment to me and dragged on forever


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I would have to say that the big reveal being,


Spoiler



a buried Masonic Bible and a sunrise was one of the crappier endings I've ever sat through. Also the stupid Zachary/Mal'ahk going to hell scene. Yeck.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with both BethA and hackeynut. Very disappointing.


Mike


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It sounds like it's a good thing I returned the book.  We're on the wait-list at the library, maybe we'll get off of it because it sounds like its not worth the time to read it.

Angels & Demons I couldn't put down, I tolerated DaVinci Code.  Maybe Brown gets worse with age...  not sure if that's his age or mine - LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the hype is getting to him. He was feeling the pressure to write something with the proper amount of hush hush uper secret group that everyone knows the name of but nothing about with an adventure filled treasure hunt. THis one was boring.



Spoiler



The ending was boring and totally anti climatic. The fact that Peter was able to recover from his ordeal quickly enough to be able to bring Robert to the Washington Monument was really silly. I knew that they would end up at the Washington Monument as soon the book was about the Masons and in DC. It was way too obvious. Noetic science seemed to be an after thought, I have no real idea why it was included in the story.



Overall, not worht the hype. Boring, predictable, and it ended in a silly fashion.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

He really needs to branch out as an author and not rewrite the same book over and over again. You could say Tom Clancy wrote very similar books, but they were definitely not carbon copies of each other with different names for the same characters.
I thought the previously mentioned review was pretty good: http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/221297/entertainment-dan-brown-way



Spoiler



"Right from the beginning, it is clear that Brown is not departing from the successful formula that he established in his first two Langdon novels. The symbologist is once again thrust into a treasure hunt through the discovery of a brutal event; he is once again accompanied by an intelligent female with whom he has some sexual tension; yet another famous organization's secrets are unraveled by his mind.

One can even see vestiges of the past two books in most of the interactions Langdon engages in throughout the book. Katherine is yet another clone of Sophie Neveu and Vittoria Vetra. Inoue Sato of the Central Intelligence Agency's Office of Security acts like Bezu Fache from "The Da Vinci Code", and Mal'akh is just another variation of the Hassassin from "Angels and Demons" and Silas from "The Da Vinci Code".

Even the situations feel the same. Langdon's disbelief at Sato's assertions about the Masonic Pyramid sound like his conversation with physicist Maximillian Kohler from "Angels and Demons", and Peter Solomon interacts with his sister in much the same way Jacques Sauniere and Leonardo Vetra interacted with Sophie Neveu and Vittoria Vetra, respectively."


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

I enjoyed the book... can't say that I have the most sophisticated tastes in books though.    Maybe it helped that I haven't read any of his previous books, nor have I seen the movies, so it was not repetitive for me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

selli said:


> I enjoyed the book... can't say that I have the most sophisticated tastes in books though.  Maybe it helped that I haven't read any of his previous books, nor have I seen the movies, so it was not repetitive for me.


I don't think sophisticated tastes does it here, but the not having read any previous books would definitely make it more enjoyable. The movies are ok, but not something I would want to see again and if I miss them, no big deal. It is nice to get one positive feed back though.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> This a hoot. A website where you can automatically create your own Dan Brown novel:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2228327/
> 
> ...


Hey the next book sounds pretty good!!

A long-forgotten labyrinth deep beneath the streets of Dallas.
A shadowy cult determined to protect it.
A white-knuckled race to uncover the Boy Scouts of America's darkest secret.​
The Divine Temple:​When renowned Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon is summoned to the Texas Book Depository to analyze a mysterious rune-etched into the floor next to the disfigured form of the head docent-he discovers evidence of the unthinkable: the resurgence of the ancient cult of the Diablonati, a secret branch of the Boy Scouts of America that has surfaced from the shadows to carry out its legendary vendetta against its mortal enemy, the Vatican.

Langdon's worst fears are confirmed when a messenger from the Diablonati appears at Dealey Plaza to deliver a macabre ultimatum: Turn over the archbishop, or one cherub will disappear from the Sistine Chapel every day. With the countdown under way, Langdon joins forces with the voluptuous and quick-witted daughter of the murdered docent in a desperate bid to crack the code that will reveal the cult's secret plan.

Embarking on a frantic hunt, Langdon and his companion follow a 200-year-old trail through Dallas's most exalted buildings and venerable churches, pursued by a illustrated assassin the cult has sent to thwart them. What they discover threatens to expose a conspiracy that goes all the way back to Davy Crockett and the very founding of the Boy Scouts of America.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> It is nice to get one positive feed back though.


I liked the book too, in case I was unclear before. It was a clone of his others, yes, but it was still entertaining. This won't win any awards, but it's fun in a cotton candy/popcorn movie sort of way.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I liked his other proposal:

When world-famous Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon is summoned to the William Penn statue on top of City Hall to analyze a mysterious rune—etched into the floor next to the mangled body of the head docent—he discovers evidence of the unthinkable: the resurgence of the ancient cult of the Destifori, a secret branch of the Apache tribe that has surfaced from the shadows to carry out its legendary vendetta against its mortal enemy, the Vatican.

Langdon's worst fears are confirmed when a messenger from the Destifori appears at Christ Church to deliver a sinister ultimatum: Deposit $1 billion in the Apache tribe's off-shore bank accounts or the exclusive clothier of the Swiss Guards will be bankrupted. With only three days to foil their plot, Langdon joins forces with the bewitching and enigmatic daughter of the murdered docent in a desperate bid to crack the code that will reveal the cult's secret plan.

Embarking on a frantic hunt, Langdon and his companion follow a 300-year-old trail through Philadelphia's most exalted churches and historic libraries, pursued by a near-sighted assassin the cult has sent to thwart them. What they discover threatens to expose a conspiracy that goes all the way back to Geronimo and the very founding of the Apache tribe.

ecp That website's a hoot


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried Scientology.....but the ancient sect of a religion that was created by a sci-fi author in the 20th century didn't really make sense. Although, that wouldn't be that different for Dan Brown


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_The Lost Symbol_ seems to be averaging three stars so far on the Amazon reviews. Not all that great.

I found it to be mostly an OK read. The whole Noetic Science thing bugged me a bit, though.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I may have to do a little research to figure out what that is....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Noetics is a pseudo-science. It's on the Quackwatch list. 

You can find info on Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institute_of_Noetic_Sciences

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahhh.  New Age wackiness!
Now I get it


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

What a disappointment this was. I'll never again waste a dime on a Dan Brown novel.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

911jason said:


> What a disappointment this was. I'll never again waste a dime on a Dan Brown novel.


I don't know Jason - the new ones that Chad and Ed purported to be next in line look pretty good


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You know Dona, you're right... and I *have* always been interested in the sordid and secret history of the Boy Scouts.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm at 16 percent and so close to putting this book aside. The whole metaphysics thing is losing me.  Not enjoying this book and I have so many books I would rather be reading.  I'm not going to punish myself much longer.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

vsch said:


> I'm at 16 percent and so close to putting this book aside. The whole metaphysics thing is losing me. Not enjoying this book and I have so many books I would rather be reading. I'm not going to punish myself much longer.


vsch - it is perfectly ok to put this book aside (if you need permission) and go on to something else. I did and not sorry.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

vsch said:


> I'm at 16 percent and so close to putting this book aside. The whole metaphysics thing is losing me. Not enjoying this book and I have so many books I would rather be reading. I'm not going to punish myself much longer.


I went through the same thing at about 11-20% then it picked up and was reasonably entertaining until about 75-80% at which point the author pulled the e-brake and the pace screeched to a halt once again. I tried plowing through and finally gave up at 90%.

If I knew then what I know now... quit while you're ahead!!!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

The worst of his books yet IMO, but it will probably be a blockbuster movie. I couldn't even get past about 15%.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I liked the other books of his that I read, so I was excited about this one coming out.

I even had it preordered on my Kindle.  

Boy, was I disappointed!    

I was only able to give it a 2 3/4 star review.  

I do think that it had some redeeming qualities. However, I also feel that Mr. Brown has taken his 'cookie-cutter' plot format one novel too far.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just finished angels and Demons. It is a shame that the author could not maintain that level of writing in Lost Symbol.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

CS said:


> It did feel a bit repetitive though, like he took the basic outline from his other books and just substituted in new characters and locales.


I have to agree. I'm 24% into it and so far I'm not impressed. I will finish it and keep in mind that it is what it is...a light, ficticious "story" and nothing more...at all.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

merlin7676 said:


> ...I'm 24% into it and so far I'm not impressed. I will finish it...


We'll see about that...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like I'll get it from the library if at all, as I didn't get the hoopla about the Da Vinci Code to start with. Much prefer this upcoming book, with a very timely theme given this week's news:

http://www.slate.com/id/2228327/

An ancient cipher whose key is somewhere in Chicago.
A nefarious cult determined to protect it.
A frantic race to uncover the International Olympic Committee's darkest secret.

The Forgotten Cipher

When renowned Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon is summoned to the Sears Tower to analyze a mysterious geometric form-imprinted on a gold ring lying next to the disemboweled corpse of the head docent-he discovers evidence of the unthinkable: the resurgence of the ancient cult of the Quintifori, a secret branch of the International Olympic Committee that has surfaced from the shadows to carry out its legendary vendetta against its mortal enemy, the Vatican.

Langdon's worst fears are confirmed when a messenger from the Quintifori appears at the Art Institute to deliver a sinister ultimatum: Turn over the archbishop, or one cherub will disappear from the Sistine Chapel every day. As the city braces for disaster, Langdon joins forces with the firm-thighed and quick-witted daughter of the murdered docent in a desperate bid to crack the code that will reveal the cult's secret plan.

Embarking on a frantic hunt, Langdon and his companion follow a 800-year-old trail through Chicago's most sacred monuments and exalted libraries, pursued by a Norwegian assassin the cult has sent to thwart them. What they discover threatens to expose a conspiracy that goes all the way back to Demetrius Vikelas and the very founding of the International Olympic Committee.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Kinda glad to hear it's so horrible.  I was having a moral dilemma about purchasing it and supporting his crackpot "history" lessons while really wanting to read it and laugh at his horrible inaccuracies.  Really glad I can give this one a pass.  I'll wait till he throws Tom Hanks in it... maybe.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been reading several reviews of Brown's latest and they're not great. In fact ...YIKES! Here's a quote from a Edinburgh professor of linguistics: "Brown's writing is not just bad; it is staggeringly, clumsily, thoughtlessly, almost ingeniously bad."

And of The Da Vinci Code: From Salman Rushdie "Do not start me on The Da Vinci Code, a novel so bad that it gives bad novels a bad name."

Now, I haven't read any of Brown's books so I can't comment. But I saw the amazon review ratings for The Da Vinci Code and there were well over a 100 one-star reviews, but there were far more 4 and 5 star reviews. And does Brown care either way? He's made more than enough to retire on, and I should be so lucky...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't posted for a couple of weeks, so I am way behind. I read The Lost Symbol the day it was released, and I guess I am one of the few here that enjoyed it. It may have something to do with the fact that I read it while attending the annual Grand Lodge meeting with DH who is a 33rd Degree Mason. Even though Dan Brown presented much of the Masonic ritual information as "fact", it didn't much resemble anything we have ever seen or heard


Spoiler



(drinking blood from skulls, NOT).


 However the precepts were correct and I always think it is more interesting to read fiction that is happening in buildings or cities you have visited.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree! Reading anything with locales you have actually visited almost always makes the book more interesting. I say almost, because I really, truly despised this book and I don't think visiting D.C. or becoming a mason myself would increase my enjoyment.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

But you MUST BE A MASON to learn the hidden arts of the KEYSTONE!  All your arch are belong to them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> But you MUST BE A MASON to learn the hidden arts of the KEYSTONE! All your arch are belong to them!


Yeah. . .besides. . . .it wouldn't be much of a story if the secret initiation meeting consisted of a treasurer's report, welcome new members, who hosts the next meeting?. . . . and then a bunch of guys sitting around talking about their wives and kids.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I was in DC yesterday with my family. Some how or another the Washington Monument still looked like the Washington Monument. No super special whatever. The good news was no one was asking silly questions of the tour guide.


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

Wow. I was wondering about this book. I read and loved The DaVinci Code. Then I read Angels and Demons (second, although it was written first), and it was the EXACT SAME PLOT!! I'm wondering if this is the case with The Lost Symbol. Same plot?

Maybe I'll give it a try when the price drops.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kalitara said:


> I'm wondering if this is the case with The Lost Symbol. Same plot?


Pretty much.

Mike


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

What order would you advise reading these in? Angels & Demons, then DaVinci Code, then Lost Symbol? Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> What order would you advise reading these in? Angels & Demons, then DaVinci Code, then Lost Symbol? Or doesn't it matter?


All three stories stand alone; you have them listed chronologically, and that would probably work best.

Practically, A&D didn't do all that well when it first came out and until DC came out, no one had really heard of Dan Brown. It became a _HUGE_ hit, of course, and then the publisher re-released and folks went back and read A&D which features the same main character but a different sidekick.

It seems to me LS had some references to the other two books, but nothing more than a remembrance of a thing that happened that I recognized as having happened in one of the other two books because I'd read them. Certainly not important plot points in any way.


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Mike


Good to know! Now I'll really wait until the price drops to like 99 cents.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

CS said:


> It did feel a bit repetitive though, like he took the basic outline from his other books and just substituted in new characters and locales.


This is true. After reading two or more of his books, you notice a pattern. But he's not the only one who does this.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

DB wrote A&D, TDC and TLS in a template fashion giving the plots and characters virtually identical characteristics. despite the all to familiar similarities i was at least hoping the end would reveal something profound and interesting but it was more like a bag of very stale potato chips. 

i also read Deception Point which bares no relation to the above novels. i felt started it out interesting but really tanked by the end.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Jenni said:


> This is true. After reading two or more of his books, you notice a pattern. But he's not the only one who does this.


Yes, quite true, but that's partly because if a style or formula works with fans they want more of the same. Some readers expect a certain level of predictability from their authors. Take Agatha Christie, for example. If she'd started writing hard boiled noir, or even changing Miss Marple significantly a lot of her fans would have been up in arms.

Dan Brown's books might be read as stand alones, but is he actually writing a series, or perpetually exploring a theme that readers come to expect?

Debra


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, quite true, but that's partly because if a style or formula works with fans they want more of the same. Some readers expect a certain level of predictability from their authors. Take Agatha Christie, for example. If she'd started writing hard boiled noir, or even changing Miss Marple significantly a lot of her fans would have been up in arms.
> 
> Dan Brown's books might be read as stand alones, but is he actually writing a series, or perpetually exploring a theme that readers come to expect?
> 
> Debra


Great points, Debra. I was disappointed with TLS compared to Brown's other books, except that I liked Deception Point and Digital Fortress.

Like you say, some of us like the characters as they are. Just a few more authors that immediately come to mind who keep the main characters the same are Cussler, Grisham, Flynn, and Reich. I admit that I buy from these authors, in part, because I like their characters. This pattern is certainly nothing new. I've been reading H. Rider Haggard and he's been dead since around 1920; He did the same thing. Patterning the characters is one thing but patterning the plot is boring.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

OT-- Just wanted to shout out and say "Hi" to Shastastan--glad you found your way over here!!!!  Welcome!

Maria


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> OT-- Just wanted to shout out and say "Hi" to Shastastan--glad you found your way over here!!!! Welcome!
> 
> Maria


Thany you for helping a lost sheep find his way to an intelligent discussion sanctuary.

Stan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You found an intelligent discussion somewhere?    Tell us where!  

No, seriously, I love the discussions here.  Our members KNOW stuff!  Welcome to KB, if I haven't done so already (so many new people right now!)

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You found an intelligent discussion somewhere?  Tell us where!
> 
> No, seriously, I love the discussions here. Our members KNOW stuff! Welcome to KB, if I haven't done so already (so many new people right now!)
> 
> Betsy


We do? I guess I should go and learn something before my next post. (sigh) The pressure...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have every confidence in you, ProfCrash!

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://elitistbookreviews.blogspot.com/2009/11/lost-symbol.html

I love these guys reviews!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's an entertaining site, I bookmarked it for future use. Thanks.

Mike


----------

